
DeepMind's Richard Sutton- the Long-Term of AI and Temporal Difference Learning - coffee2theorems
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeMCEQa85tw
======
goldenbeet
The whole event can be found here (with slides):
[http://videolectures.net/deeplearning2017_montreal/](http://videolectures.net/deeplearning2017_montreal/)

